

Steve Souders: Announcing the HTTP Archive - mcantelon
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2011/03/30/announcing-the-http-archive/

======
stephth
Shortcut to the good stuff: <http://httparchive.org/interesting.php>

------
bretthopper
Having this data since the start of the web would have been amazing.

I hope mobile sites get added in the future. Since that landscape is changing
even faster right now, the trends would be interesting.

------
delineal
Kudos! The trend information will be very helpful for anyone in the web data
mining or field. For my part, I thank you, kind sir!

------
orionlogic
Interesting fact from the site: website Flash usage dropped %16 since 6 months
<http://bit.ly/fekIKm>

